# Help! Registration Is Due, But Have No $$$ To Pay It Due To Pandemic



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Anyone know if the California DMV is giving extensions @ all? I tried to call and the automated system says they're not taking any new appointments til Aug. 15th. Uber won't let me drive for them until I update my reg.

This whole pandemic thing is a mess.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Vehicle registration costs $85 where I live for one year worth of license plates.

What does CA charge you guys ?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

You don't need appoint for registration renewal. You can go to DMV and use Kiosk. Try borrow some money from friends but not full amount, ask partially from many friends.



ANT 7 said:


> Vehicle registration costs $85 where I live for one year worth of license plates.
> 
> What does CA charge you guys ?


I have paid around $270 for 2015 Honda. Registration fee $143 and License fee $97 plus others ..


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Vehicle registration costs $85 where I live for one year worth of license plates.
> 
> What does CA charge you guys ?


Mine's $330....I got my car last Sept, but I guess because it was a "demo", I somehow got screwed out of 2 months, as it's due this.month.



Wildgoose said:


> You don't need appoint for registration renewal. You can go to DMV and use Kiosk. Try borrow some money from friends but not full amount, ask partially from many friends.
> 
> 
> I have paid around $270 for 2015 Honda. Registration fee $143 and License fee $97 plus others ..


No DMV buildings are open, unless you have an appt. Again, Dont have many friends and both parents are gone.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Mine's $330....I got my car last Sept, but I guess because it was a "demo", I somehow got screwed out of 2 months, as it's due this.month.
> 
> 
> No DMV buildings are open, unless you have an appt. Again, Dont habe ma y friends and both parents are gone.


I just did my renewal at DMV a week ago. It is true that you need appointment for other purpose but to use Kiosk Machine, you will not need appointment which I did.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I just did my renewal at DMV a week ago. It is true that you need appointment for other purpose but to use Kiosk Machine, you will not need appointment which I did.


Called them earlier, not taking new appts til Aug.15th they said. I'm mostly hoping they can give me an extension.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

So here's my question...

If you can't afford the registration....how the hell are you paying for insurance on this 2,000lb+ car you could kill someone with? Seems to me your better off not being on the road.

Get your finances together, no ones gonna fix it for you.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> Called them earlier, not taking new appts til Aug.15th they said. I'm mostly hoping they can give me an extension.


They are not giving out extensions any longer. Extensions were only given for those whose registration was due during the time that the DMV was closed. They are no longer closed. Registration can be done at a kiosk or online. Not being able to pay was never a reason for an extension. In the future make sure to put aside money for such known expenses - that includes your insurance deductible.

If you can responsibly handle a credit card and can qualify for one, you might want to get one for emergencies such as these. Good luck.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wait..... What happened to the stim and unemployment benny?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Mine's $330....I got my car last Sept, but I guess because it was a "demo", I somehow got screwed out of 2 months, as it's due this.month.
> 
> 
> No DMV buildings are open, unless you have an appt. Again, Dont have many friends and both parents are gone.


Your registration fee is a bigger ticket ( almost) than my deluxe vehicle value:smiles:


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

I advise to sell your car and start taking the bus


----------



## 12 G Buckshot (Jul 13, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> So here's my question...
> 
> If you can't afford the registration....how the hell are you paying for insurance on this 2,000lb+ car you could kill someone with? Seems to me your better off not being on the road.
> 
> Get your finances together, no ones gonna fix it for you.


 Mabey you could show some kindness and help the guy instead telling him worse case crap about negative results. Quit being another problem and find a answer. This is the exact crap the world dose not need. I will pray you change your attitude about another human being that has a problem.When your at your worst god is at his best... Praying for the both of you..god speed your prayers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

12 G Buckshot said:


> Mabey you could show some kindness and help the guy instead telling him worse case crap about negative results. Quit being another problem and find a answer. This is the exact crap the world dose not need. I will pray you change your attitude about another human being that has a problem.When your at your worst god is at his best... Praying for the both of you..god speed your prayers.


 You do realize what, where, and who for that matter you were talking to. This is the internet. Where we are not accountable for our actions therefore we can be a jackass at any given time. Compassion is a luxury here. I know sometimes I may sound like an ass-whole but I only do it out of fun and I'm quite honestly I really don't mean any harm. With that said I apologize if I did offend anybody.

Shazbot, nanu nanu


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> So here's my question...
> 
> If you can't afford the registration....how the hell are you paying for insurance on this 2,000lb+ car you could kill someone with? Seems to me your better off not being on the road.
> 
> Get your finances together, no ones gonna fix it for you.


I've been out of work for the last 7 mos due to some medical issues, I haven't been able to do much driving for most of those months(both of my feet were messed up & I even had to spend time in a skilled nursing facility for 4 months). I'm just NOW getting back into being able to do stuff. Plus, with my PT disability pay, I dont make enough to covee my bills at this point.

So, I was trying to do Uber again, to catch up on stuff, then I got hit with the "your document expires in 7 days" notice. I got the car in September of last year, but because its a demo, I apparently have to pay for the reg in July, so I lose out on 2 more months of registration.

Probably a good idea to not assume, unless you know the whole story. I can get the $$$ for registration, but I'll have to drive to do so & right now, I cant as my account is "temporarily suspended" until I pay my registration.

I'm in a catch 22 sorta situation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> I've been out of work for the last 7 mos due to some medical issues, I haven't been able to do much driving for most of those months(both of my feet were messed up & I even had to spend time in a skilled nursing facility for 4 months). I'm just NOW getting back into being able to do stuff. Plus, with my PT disability pay, I dont make enough to covee my bills at this point.
> 
> So, I was trying to do Uber again, to catch up on stuff, then I got hit with the "your document expires in 7 days" notice. I got the car in September of last year, but because its a demo, I apparently have to pay for the reg in July, so I lose out on 2 more months of registration.
> 
> ...


I don't know if they can help you anymore but contact the Salvation Army (not the store but the their main office in your state) and see if they can help. Explain to them about the need to get this done to work and how you're receiving partial disability but can't pay your bills.

I used to refer my clients to them for short-term help. Also call 211 and find out local resources in your area. Their may be another nonprofit that can help you. Problem is many of the nonprofits don't have the funding to help as many people anymore.

See if you can donate plasma. It's quick cash, good luck!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I don't know if they can help you anymore but contact the Salvation Army (not the store but the their main office in your state) and see if they can help. Explain to them about the need to get this done to work and how you're receiving partial disability but can't pay your bills.
> 
> I used to refer my clients to them for short-term help. Also call 211 and find out local resources in your area. Their may be another nonprofit that can help you. Problem is many of the nonprofits don't have the funding to help as many people anymore.
> 
> See if you can donate plasma. It's quick cash, good luck!


Thank you. Yeah, My medical issues(I almost lost a foot) made other things(like registration)less important.

So I'm just NOW trying to catch up on bills and other stuff. Heck, Last week was the first time in 7 months I've been able to wear shoes on both feet, so yeah, sorry if I don't have $330 to pay my registration right now.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

12 G Buckshot said:


> Mabey you could show some kindness and help the guy instead telling him worse case crap about negative results. Quit being another problem and find a answer. This is the exact crap the world dose not need. I will pray you change your attitude about another human being that has a problem.When your at your worst god is at his best... Praying for the both of you..god speed your prayers.


Here we have a classic example of why not to live from paycheck to paycheck. Praying isn't going to do anything. Assuming there will be bad times, rainy days and save for them will. I do understand that this is a long rainy day, but the government has made millions of people the benefactor of an almost 5 month paid vacation.

When I lived in NH, I hated my Bday because the registration is basically a tax, based on the value of your car.

Use that app to ask strangers for money, go fund me? $300 divided by 12, that's how much money should be put toward your registration per month.

Tough love, most people needed some from their parents.

Good luck, you can probably get the money from go fund me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Thank you. Yeah, My medical issues(I almost lost a foot) made other things(like registration)less important.
> 
> So I'm just NOW trying to catch up on bills and other stuff. Heck, Last week was the first time in 7 months I've been able to wear shoes on both feet, so yeah, sorry if I don't have $330 to pay my registration right now.


It's good your foot is better. There are many people who experienced difficult times during the recession and through this pandemic. I just barely made it through waiting months for unemployment with my little savings and selling stuff.

Set up a go fund me, as @Ssgcraig suggested and that may help you. Also if you're a member of a church, contact the pastor or priest.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> I've been out of work for the last 7 mos due to some medical issues, I haven't been able to do much driving for most of those months(both of my feet were messed up & I even had to spend time in a skilled nursing facility for 4 months). I'm just NOW getting back into being able to do stuff. Plus, with my PT disability pay, I dont make enough to covee my bills at this point.
> 
> So, I was trying to do Uber again, to catch up on stuff, then I got hit with the "your document expires in 7 days" notice. I got the car in September of last year, but because its a demo, I apparently have to pay for the reg in July, so I lose out on 2 more months of registration.
> 
> ...


Have you been getting the 'federal cheese' (AKA Unemployment/PUA). Not sure if it's compatible with disability pay. But it would be good to find out if you're eligible, and apply ASAP if you are.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

try this gofundme or facebook fund raiser
Doing funrfundraising is easier than begging DMV office just for $330


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Get a piece of cardboard a black marker, scribble out a need help sign and hit the streets. $330 may be easier to raise than you think.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Have you been getting the 'federal cheese' (AKA Unemployment/PUA). Not sure if it's compatible with disability pay. But it would be good to find out if you're eligible, and apply ASAP if you are.


That's the hold up right now bud, I can't collect PT SDI & UI/PUA/WHATEVER at the same time. So while everyone else has been getting fat checks, I haven't & will probably not be eligible for any sort of PUA or retro payments by the time my SDI runs out next month. So Im kinda stuck like Chuck.

Plus, my old job is no more, as the business was sold back in February(while I was out and staying @ a skilled nursing facility), I'd been working there for 5 yrs before I had to be hospitalized.

Like I said, Sorry I dont have $330 laying around to pay my registration, but I was more focused on NOT losing my foot & healing up completely. So my priorities were else where.

Truth be told, my car sat idle for nearly 5 months because I couldn't drive it & had no access to it at the time.

All the $$$ i received from PT SDI, went to paying my car payments monthly & didnt have insurance @ the time, as I didnt need it.

Used whatever i had to get a bit ahead on my car payments. But then got the boot from the SNF I was @ because my insurance wasnt going to keep paying for my stay there, as my feet were healing up.

So, had to use almost $1000 to move into a place(as I still need home health care & have a nurse coming by twice a week)& have been struggling financially ever since. Now, this registration thing hit & I'm screwed.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Plus, my old job is no more, as the business was sold back in February(while I was out and staying @ a skilled nursing facility), I'd been working there for 5 yrs before I had to be hospitalized.


Try PUA. It is awesome and I believe you could be eligible since you did have a job. They pay around $3000 a month and you will be getting paid over $8000 for the months you have missed if you are eligible. Good luck.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> try this gofundme or facebook fund raiser
> Doing funrfundraising is easier than begging DMV office just for $330


Definitely an option. I can get the $$$ to pay it now, except then I have to decide on having a roof over my head or paying my registration.

Ill try to reach out to places today, thanks everyone for the kind words & comments.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Because of Covid, you could also apply under the category of self employment like other Uber and Lyft drivers did. You just will need to file 2019 tax return and you may need to use the income amount from tax return file you have earned in that year.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Try PUA. It is awesome and I believe you could be eligible since you did have a job. They pay around $3000 a month and you will be getting paid over $8000 for the months you have missed if you are eligible. Good luck.


Like I said earlier bud, not sure I qualify for PUA due to me getting PT SDI currently. That ends next month, so not sure I'd be eligible for any retro payments.

I dont mind working for the money, but cant drive for Uber right now because of the expired reg. Ironic huh.



Wildgoose said:


> Because of Covid, you could also apply under the category of self employment like other Uber and Lyft drivers did. You just will need to file 2019 tax return and you may need to use the income amount from tax return file you have earned in that year.


Already filed my 2019 tax return & got a refund back in February, but thanks.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Like I said earlier bud, not sure I qualify for PUA due to me getting PT SDI currently. That ends next month, so not sure I'd be eligible for any retro payments.
> 
> I dont mind working for the money, but cant drive for Uber right now because of the expired reg. Ironic huh.
> 
> ...


If your income is not over $500 a week from PT SDI, you could try that option. See how that would turn out. But I am saying this is not related to your current trouble of your car registration. Try this for your chances like us.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> If your income is not over $500 a week from PT SDI, you could try that option. See how that would turn out. But I am saying this is not related to your current trouble of your car registration. Try this for your chances like us.


I get $445 every 2 weeks from SDI.....


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> I get $445 every 2 weeks from SDI.....


then you may be eligible with PUA.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

12 G Buckshot said:


> Mabey you could show some kindness and help the guy instead telling him worse case crap about negative results. Quit being another problem and find a answer. This is the exact crap the world dose not need. I will pray you change your attitude about another human being that has a problem.When your at your worst god is at his best... Praying for the both of you..god speed your prayers.


If you think that was negative...maybe I shouldn't have held back... We don't need uninsured drivers on the road... I was being honest... And please don't pray for me... Me and God are cool, I got this bus.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Like I said earlier bud, not sure I qualify for PUA due to me getting PT SDI currently. That ends next month, so not sure I'd be eligible for any retro payments.
> 
> I dont mind working for the money, but cant drive for Uber right now because of the expired reg. Ironic huh.
> 
> ...


You may be eligible for PUA. My local news recently reported something about them changing PUA so those on disability who were working part-time can get it. It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> I've been out of work for the last 7 mos due to some medical issues, I haven't been able to do much driving for most of those months(both of my feet were messed up & I even had to spend time in a skilled nursing facility for 4 months). I'm just NOW getting back into being able to do stuff. Plus, with my PT disability pay, I dont make enough to covee my bills at this point.
> 
> So, I was trying to do Uber again, to catch up on stuff, then I got hit with the "your document expires in 7 days" notice. I got the car in September of last year, but because its a demo, I apparently have to pay for the reg in July, so I lose out on 2 more months of registration.
> 
> ...


I'd help you out, except according to you, I'm just a worthless money grubbing whøre since I'm a woman. So, I'll just grab my keys and legally drive myself along my merry way.

The truly sad part? I actually do cherish 
opportunities for random acts of kindness like this, and I'd be all over it if you hadn't publicly stated that I was lying about being financially independent, called me a whøre, and then called me fat.

But I'm not the one asking for people's handouts now, am I?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

😅😅 so this is why you were all upset about the few good weeks I had on Uber recently. Calling me a Troll🙄! Tsk tsk
Too bad I'm just a Troll. Otherwise Id be in a place to help you out 🤷


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> I'd help you out, except according to you, I'm just a worthless money grubbing whøre since I'm a woman. So, I'll just grab my keys and legally drive myself along my merry way.
> 
> The truly sad part? I actually do cherish
> opportunities for random acts of kindness like this, and I'd be all over it if you hadn't publicly stated that I was lying about being financially independent, called me a whøre, and then called me fat.
> ...


Never called you a *****, at no point did I call you one. I also am not asking/ nor begging for handouts, I was/am asking for advice as to what to do and if there was any kind of extension. Please point out where I "begged" ANYONE for $$? Can't do it, why? Never happened. Same with me supposedly calling you a &;:#!, please post that as well?

Thanks anyways



Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517; so this is why you were all upset about the few good weeks I had on Uber recently. Calling me a Troll&#128580;! Tsk tsk
> Too bad I'm just a Troll. Otherwise Id be in a place to help you out &#129335;


Lol! Ok Sunshine. No, I didnt believe you back then.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> I'd help you out, except according to you, I'm just a worthless money grubbing whøre since I'm a woman. So, I'll just grab my keys and legally drive myself along my merry way.
> 
> The truly sad part? I actually do cherish
> opportunities for random acts of kindness like this, and I'd be all over it if you hadn't publicly stated that I was lying about being financially independent, called me a whøre, and then called me fat.
> ...


Wow he called you all that ? How nasty and mean of him .
I would pissed as well .

Now I recall that the OP was mean to me as well.

anyway , go on the computer and apply for the PUA . You might get lucky and get some money .

good luck anyway .

I am sure Ashley and daisy have some receipts to ahow


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Wow he called you all that ? How nasty and mean of him .
> I would pissed as well .
> 
> Now I recall that the OP was mean to me as well.
> ...


No, I didnt call her all that.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I'm sure Ashley.and he have some receipts to ahow


I'd love to see them as well, especially the parts about me supposedly calling her a &;:#! And "begging people for handouts" here. So, post em if you got 'em.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Dont have many friends


Wow that's truly shocking! I can't imagine why. &#128580; But I'm just a simp so what do I know?



12 G Buckshot said:


> Mabey you could show some kindness and help the guy instead telling him worse case crap about negative results. Quit being another problem and find a answer. This is the exact crap the world dose not need. I will pray you change your attitude about another human being that has a problem.When your at your worst god is at his best... Praying for the both of you..god speed your prayers.


You should read some of his other misogynist comments before jumping in to defend him. Try this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-come-women-dont-want-to-date-uber-drivers.402348/#post-6309239


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Never called you a @@@@@, at no point did I call you one. I also am not asking/ nor begging for handouts, I was/am asking for advice as to what to do and if there was any kind of extension. Please point out where I "begged" ANYONE for $$? Can't do it, why? Never happened.


Well ok, but only since you asked nicely.

In THIS THREAD ALONE we've learned that you:
#1. Are collecting SDI
#2. Are quite resentful that you cannot simultaneously collect UI, and get "fat checks" like "everyone else"
#3. Let your registration expire because you have not driven a car or worked in FIVE months.

So actually, it sounds to me like you've been asking/begging LITERALLY EVERYONE for money.

I hope this clear things up a bit. Oh, and happy hump day.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> In THIS THREAD ALONE we've learned that you:
> #1. Are collecting SDI
> #2. Are quite resentful that you cannot simultaneously collect UI, and get "fat checks" like "everyone else"
> #3. Let your registration expire because you have not driven a car or worked in FIVE months.


Expert analysis but you missed something:

#4. Have no friends.

But most people could figure that out from his posts.

@UberTrent9 I'm going to be uncharacteristically nice here.

Go to this link. Apply. You'll have $1,000 in a few days.

https://www.sba.gov/funding-programs/disaster-assistance/coronavirus-covid-19
This does NOT mean we are friends though.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> Expert analysis but you missed something:
> 
> #4. Have no friends.
> 
> ...


 great. Just piss off the socially challenged even more!
They ran out of the advance money on Sunday! &#129315;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> great. Just piss off the socially challenged even more!
> They ran out of the advance money on Sunday! &#129315;


Did they? **** it I tried &#129335;‍♂


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

If a person has in home health care ....how can they drive responsibly....hmm


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> Did they? @@@@ it I tried &#129335;‍♂









smithers54 said:


> If a person has in home health care ....how can they drive responsibly....hmm


And go from not driving for 5 months and not being able to use both his feet to immediately driving? Driving safely and paying passengers at that . . . I would think there would need to be a physical therapy Rehabilitation somewhere in there


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> Well ok, but only since you asked nicely.
> 
> In THIS THREAD ALONE we've learned that you:
> #1. Are collecting SDI
> ...


Well.... Bam that just happened....

Any other dumb questions?

Ashlee game level Expert...&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Well ok, but only since you asked nicely.
> 
> In THIS THREAD ALONE we've learned that you:
> #1. Are collecting SDI
> ...


Lmao! So once again, you have zero proof to back up any of your state ments? I figured as much.

I don't know where you get that I'm supposedly "resentful" towards anything, why would I be? You've ONCE AGAIN, misconstrued/understood things here(which really isn't all that surprising).

I hope this clears up any misunderstandings you have here. Still waiting on that other info I asked you to provide, which you once again, are deflecting from. You can PM it to me if you prefer(I won't be holding my breath)Oh, and it's 7 months, not 5. Nice reading comprehension skills you have there. You are angry aren't you

Hope you and your cats are happy today.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lmao! So once again, you have zero proof to back up any of your state ments? I figured as much.
> 
> I don't know where you get that I'm supposedly "resentful" towards anything, why would I be? You've ONCE AGAIN, misconstrued/understood things here(which really isn't all that surprising).
> 
> ...


I read the whole thread about why women don't date Uber drivers and you have been rude and disrespectful to the women and some men on that thread. The way you categorize women makes me think you hate women .
I am 55 and never needed my husband money to be successful. I always worked and paid half in my marriages for all the bills . Also I have a prenup and I can tell you that I am one of those women who would never screw my husband in case we divorce. 
Have a nice day .


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> I've been out of work for the last 7 mos due to some medical issues, I haven't been able to do much driving for most of those months(both of my feet were messed up & I even had to spend time in a skilled nursing facility for 4 months). I'm just NOW getting back into being able to do stuff. Plus, with my PT disability pay, I dont make enough to covee my bills at this point.
> 
> So, I was trying to do Uber again, to catch up on stuff, then I got hit with the "your document expires in 7 days" notice. I got the car in September of last year, but because its a demo, I apparently have to pay for the reg in July, so I lose out on 2 more months of registration.
> 
> ...


I'll try to help you out since no one else seems to want to:

Suggestion 1: Go down to your local Cash Advance America or Cash Advance store and take out cash instantly. Here in Rhode Island we can take out up to $450 immediately. You just have to provide them with a blank check. It's usually 90-100% interest so on $450 you'll pay back around $490 - $500. They give you 2 weeks to pay it back. Every major city should have one of these. They'll give you the money immediately.

Suggestion 2: Go to Bank of America open up an account ($5 minimum). Then immediately apply for a BofA credit card. If you qualify this may give you $3k - $5k to get back on your feet. You'll get 1 full yr no interest. Hope that helps.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I don't know if they can help you anymore but contact the Salvation Army (not the store but the their main office in your state) and see if they can help. Explain to them about the need to get this done to work and how you're receiving partial disability but can't pay your bills.
> 
> I used to refer my clients to them for short-term help. Also call 211 and find out local resources in your area. Their may be another nonprofit that can help you. Problem is many of the nonprofits don't have the funding to help as many people anymore.
> 
> See if you can donate plasma. It's quick cash, good luck!


Or sperm too if you have any !


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> If a person has in home health care ....how can they drive responsibly....hmm


Because my wound is nearly healed completely. My Drs cleared me to drive a few weeks back.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I read the whole thread about why women don't date Uber drivers and you have been rude and disrespectful to the women and some men on that thread. The way you categorize women makes me think you hate women .
> I am 55 and never needed my husband money to be successful. I always worked and paid half in my marriages for all the bills . Also I have a prenup and I can tell you that I am one of those women who would never screw my husband in case we divorce.
> Have a nice day .


I never said ALL women, but there is a section of women who are exactly how I said. There are some great women out there indeed, but there are also many not so great ones too. It's that way with men as well.

Prenups can be(& usually ARE) fought later down the road. You're obviously an exception to the rule, but the rule still holds. A woman can claim she was "under duress" when she willingly signed it, yet a judge xan throw it out later & award her even more than what they agreed on beforehand(Slash-Robert DiNero to name a few). Also, they can get lifetime Alimony too. All these things can(& have) happen. Prenups are pretty worthless then, because they can be thrown out and fought(as I mentioned above).

Look up divorce statistics and the rates for first, 2nd, 3rd marriages & their success rates. Stats don't lie.

I have several friends who've been married and were taken to the cleaners by women, all the while they were proclaiming "they're not like that". But when things didnt work out, they were in fact "like that". One of my friends ex's actually became very vindictive when(after they'd been divorced for going on 5 yrs), saw him @ a Home Depot with a new gf. How you ask? She proceeded to hound him weekly for cs and dragged him into court to get her cs amount raised another $800 a month. Why? Because(in her words)" he can afford it"(she also found out he got a new job making about 10k more a year). When my buddy handed her $5k one time(i was there to see it, as we'd went to eat), making him about 6 months ahead on his payments, she called him up 2 weeks later & said that if he didn't give her more money, she was going to call CPS and claim he touched their kids inappropriately. Nice huh? So my apologies to you and/or whomever I "offended" by my posts in that thread & if I seemed to have zero interest in marriage or dating. Can't really afford either at this point, so I'm pretty useless to many women at this point.(Look @ this nonsense: https://info.legalzoom.com/article/...ew-wifes-income-more-child-support-california). What does her ex's new wife have to do with anything involving them? Nothing!

My intent was to point out that MOST/MANY/GENERALLY speaking, Most/Many women do not date Uber drivers, as it shows they don't make a lot of money & as some commented, makes them look like "losers" indeed.

Most of what i said was sarcasm, but it also was a bit of reality & correct in some aspects.

IMO, Too many people are getting married & divorced too quickly & also popping out kids too quickly too. Here in Southern California(& this is just MY opinion), i think often times if a marriage doesn't work out, one side sees all these celebs getting all this stuff during a Divorce & think they're entitled to something they're not too, which makes things look even worse & scares many into not wanting to marry, ever! I know about 10 guys & gals who have either been married & divorced or have never been married & will never(or again).

Women also(AGAIN, not all but many/some), try to play the blame game & refuse to accept any sort of responsibility for their role in whatever. How many times have we been to a party, or work or with friends & heard someone trash their ex as a "dead beat dad", or a "loser" when often times, that's not the case & we only hear their side of the story?

Happens daily. Fortunately, I've been able to dodge a bunch of that by making good decisions in that department.

Besides, no one would want to date me anyways, As I'm a broke Uber driver who has ZERO to offer a woman except for love & romance. But those things rub off very quickly when it comes time to pay the bills. Not many women will stick around when things go south in a relationship. I have a brother & several friends who've all been in that situation(men & women). I can't even afford to register my car right now, so I'm definitely a "loser". :smiles:

Not saying men are innocent, because they're not. I know a few ******bag men too, who've dumped on women, not cool either. Some/many men are just as guilty of messing up a good thing, or being not-so-nice to women as well, it's not solely one sided. So don't think I gave men a pass.

Just MY opinion.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Or sperm too if you have any !


Yeah, that wont work, as I'd be afraid to get sued later down the road sometime for cs, and that's happened(look it up-wait, don't I'll help you).

https://www.cnn.com/2014/01/23/justice/kansas-sperm-donation/index.html
Seeing that, Someone explain why doing something like this(or dating a single mom who could come back later if things go south & sue you for cs) makes me want to suddenly date or get married anytime soon, or that some of what I said both here & in that other thread, didn't have at least a smigeon of truth/credibility to it?


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> You do realize what, where, and who for that matter you were talking to. This is the internet. Where we are not accountable for our actions therefore we can be a jackass at any given time. Compassion is a luxury here. I know sometimes I may sound like an ass-whole but I only do it out of fun and I'm quite honestly I really don't mean any harm. With that said I apologize if I did offend anybody.
> 
> Shazbot, nanu nanu


May The force be with you, shazbot, manu mini, bum &#129315;&#129315;&#128077;


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> Because my wound is nearly healed completely. My Drs cleared me to drive a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> I never said ALL women, but there is a section of women who are exactly how I said. There are some great women out there indeed, but there are also many not so great ones too. It's that way with men as well.
> ...


All you need to date women is a decent personality. I'm old, I'm fat, I'm ugly and I still get interest from female passengers. If I was single I'd be knee deep in women from this rideshare thing of ours. If you had a girlfriend right now you'd have the $330 to pay your car registration because women are cool and would help you out. Don't die alone because you think women are only out to scam you. You're an Uber driver who can't pay for his own car registration - you've got nothing to steal. Get a girlfriend. Be happy.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> Anyone know if the California DMV is giving extensions @ all? I tried to call and the automated system says they're not taking any new appointments til Aug. 15th. Uber won't let me drive for them until I update my reg.
> 
> This whole pandemic thing is a mess.


Did you check CA DMV website?
Extension through June 2020, so you're SOL.

Since you have a car and need $$$....Title Loan.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Money may not be an issue for you but clearly you have much bigger issues. What kind of BS statement is this?? No person with a right mind would ever make a comment like this. Fix yourself first before you start commenting on others. Who raised you to talk like that?


You don't need to teach me life lesson bro.Go fix you shitty Uber life first and then talk about my life.I hate people who claims to be someone who really aren't. Read his post in some othe thread first and then come make BS comment next.He was all BS how he has condo and lives in hiss house and now desperate enough not to have enough money to pay few hundred registration fee.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

hy1368 said:


> You don't need to teach me life lesson bro.Go fix you shitty Uber life first and then talk about my life.I hate people who claims to be someone who really aren't. Read his post in some othe thread first and then come make BS comment next.He was all BS how he has condo and lives in hiss house and now desperate enough not to have enough money to pay few hundred registration fee.


I know the story bro and Im not saying OP is right or wrong.

What you said was absolutely wrong though and you should never say something like that. Ever. Step back and actually think about what you said for a minute.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> All you need to date women is a decent personality.


Or even just relatability. Many couples are alike in certain key areas. We'd never have made it to almost 8 billion people if girls were only f'ing Supermen. But then this incel-speak has never made any sense to me.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

That moment in life when you realize you don't have any friends that can spare you a few hundred dollars to get you back on your feet for a week. Must be tough times ahead.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> That moment in life when you realize you don't have any friends that can spare you a few hundred dollars to get you back on your feet for a week. Must be tough times ahead.


Sad indeed and yet I would give him that money just to show him that women are indeed better and we don't need our men money . So PM so I can throw you 350$ in your face and make sure you will kiss my feet . Let me know pagliaccio


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Photoshop it


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Why don't you try GoF***Me?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> That moment in life when you realize you don't have any friends that can spare you a few hundred dollars to get you back on your feet for a week. Must be tough times ahead.


Tough to make/keep friends out here for some reason. Tried, doesn't seem to work.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Sad indeed and yet I would give him that money just to show him that women are indeed better and we don't need our men money . So PM so I can throw you 350$ in your face and make sure you will kiss my feet . Let me know pagliaccio


Hey, I NEVER SAID "ALL WOMEN ARE","ALL WOMEN NEED.MEN", I meant generally speaking(some/many/most), not all, because not all do obviously. But there is a contingent of women who DO do some of the stuff I mentioned before, which kind of ruins it for the rest, same as if it were a "there are no nice guys left" scenerio, there are, but some women don't want the nice guy(even though they shout from rooftops that they do).

It's weird to try to make friends out here. Like I said above, dont think Im letting men off the hook either, as theyre a whole other discussion completely. . Im far from any expert, I just sit back and try to observe things and hear/read about stuff too. Sorry if I came across so harshly or offensive earlier, again, not my intent. I was mostly being sarcastic, probably didnt come off the way intended.

I was just saying that not many women(especially out here in Southern California) are interested in dating Uber drivers, as there's a sector of women who woupd indeed shun their noses at them or call them losers. These are gold diggers. Im sure some men do it too, just dont hear much about that though.

Been out here about 10 yrs and I can count on 1 hand how many people I'd call a friend and all of them left or.moved away.

Its almost as if I can never seem.to get ahead here.

I'm sure Im not alone in this thinking.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Tough to make/keep friends out here for some reason. Tried, doesn't seem to work.
> 
> 
> Hey, I NEVER SAID "ALL WOMEN ARE","ALL WOMEN NEED.MEN", I meant generally speaking(some/many/most), not all, because not all do obviously. But there is a contingent of women who DO do some of the stuff I mentioned before, which kind of ruins it for the rest, same as if it were a "there are no nice guys left" scenerio, there are, but some women don't want the nice guy(even though they shout from rooftops that they do).
> ...


It sounds like SoCal is not where you are supposed to be. If you don't have any thing tying you down there, why don't you leave? Go somewhere where it's more affordable or where you have friends and family. Go anywhere that will help feel that void. Why are you staying there when it is clearly not best place for you mentally?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If I had an extra $330 laying around right now, I’d be trying to figure out how to turn behind the counter Sudafed into meth... :roflmao:


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Sell your baseball cards


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Sell your baseball cards


That would require him to pay Back-Rent due on Storage Unit to get the gate-code to enter of course....

If it were me walking a mile in OP's sandals? (San Diego)
1. *Bump*: Amazingly gracious and generous offer to PAY YOUR REGISTRATION WOES by TheQueen earlier in this thread if you PM her.
2. Friggin Wow! I'd be figuring-out how FAST i could repay her generosity. You got funded--after offending--on Internet message board!
Count your blessings, take advantage of the help offered, prosper, then report-back AFTER you give appropriate thanks & repayment.
3. Start thinking about what nice to give as THANKS for her random act of kindness.


----------



## lyas (Jun 10, 2017)

Did you try to pay online and use your cc and they'll send you the registration to your house.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

lyas said:


> Did you try to pay online and use your cc and they'll send you the registration to your house.


He is broke. Looking for a way to contact DMV for extension.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

12 G Buckshot said:


> Mabey you could show some kindness and help the guy instead telling him worse case crap about negative results. Quit being another problem and find a answer. This is the exact crap the world dose not need. I will pray you change your attitude about another human being that has a problem.When your at your worst god is at his best... Praying for the both of you..god speed your prayers.


Praying won't pay it either.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Sell your baseball cards


baseball cards are worthless unless you have some really old ones like a Mickey Mantle or Babe Ruth. I have binders and binders of mid 90's upper deck and a couple other brands baseball cards. I spent a crap load of money to make full sets from packs back then and now you can buy full sets of the same years I have on eBay for 10 bucks.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> baseball cards are worthless unless you have some really old ones like a Mickey Mantle or Babe Ruth. I have binders and binders of mid 90's upper deck and a couple other brands baseball cards. I spent a crap load of money to make full sets from packs back then and now you can buy full sets of the same years I have on eBay for 10 bucks.


Yep. You have what's commonly referred.to as "junk era cards". These are cards that were massively overproduced, making them nearly worthless. Vintage cards and rookies from before say 1980, are worth some $$$. But then you have the people who want your stuff, but don't want to pay you even half their worth.

I know someone who has a 52 Topps Mantle RC in a PSA 1(worth atleast $10-$13k) & whenever he tries to sell it, people want to give him next to nothing for it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

@UberTrent9 How did your PUA application turn out?
You could also apply for SBA loan as independent employee Uber driver and you could be eligible for $1000 (that what I've heard.)
Here is the link to apply SBA https://covid19relief.sba.gov/#/


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

UberTrent9 said:


> Anyone know if the California DMV is giving extensions @ all? I tried to call and the automated system says they're not taking any new appointments til Aug. 15th. Uber won't let me drive for them until I update my reg.
> 
> This whole pandemic thing is a mess.


This is so pathetic. Typical low iq uneducated low skilled laboring ******ed degenerate rideshats. Begging online for money for registration from fellow rideshats because these losers have no family or friends. What type of subhuman worthless vermin of a humanoid since I can't even call this thing human can't firgued out it's life that they can't come up with money for registration or they starve to death. Better for it to starve! Hope nobody gave this worthless expendable cretin any money!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> This is so pathetic. Typical low iq uneducated low skilled laboring ******ed degenerate rideshats. Begging online for money for registration from fellow rideshats because these losers have no family or friends. What type of subhuman worthless vermin of a humanoid since I can't even call this thing human can't firgued out it's life that they can't come up with money for registration or they starve to death. Better for it to starve! Hope nobody gave this worthless expendable cretin any money!


No need to be cruel. His post was made 9 months ago, when there were still lockdowns in some areas and gig work was still dismal. Also many f/t drivers had to wait many months for PUA. I waited almost 5 months, and found a job just when my PUA finally came. It was a tough time for many people, even those like me who had savings. So if you didn’t experience that, good for you.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Invisible said:


> No need to be cruel. His post was made 9 months ago, when there were still lockdowns in some areas and gig work was still dismal. Also many f/t drivers had to wait many months for PUA. I waited almost 5 months, and found a job just when my PUA finally came. It was a tough time for many people, even those like me who had savings. So if you didn’t experience that, good for you.


I am glad you found a job, but the OP is an anti-social degenerate who made his own luck. Just read through his begging and see all the people he pissed off right here. No sympathy for worthless losers like him. If it wasn't for covid he would still be in the same place. He always says he never begged for money but it is clearly what op is doing here.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I am glad you found a job, but the OP is an anti-social degenerate who made his own luck. Just read through his begging and see all the people he pissed off right here. No sympathy for worthless losers like him. If it wasn't for covid he would still be in the same place. He always says he never begged for money but it is clearly what op is doing here.


Thanks. I’m not familiar with his backstory.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You guys pay for this?


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Anyone know if the California DMV is giving extensions @ all? I tried to call and the automated system says they're not taking any new appointments til Aug. 15th. Uber won't let me drive for them until I update my reg.
> 
> This whole pandemic thing is a mess.


Don't know about CA, but TX can do it online.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I have paid around $270 for 2015 Honda. Registration fee $143 and License fee $97 plus others ..


Just another reason people are moving to Texas. The registration renewal fee for cars is $50.75.


----------



## Canuckto (Oct 30, 2020)

The queen 👸 said:


> I read the whole thread about why women don't date Uber drivers and you have been rude and disrespectful to the women and some men on that thread. The way you categorize women makes me think you hate women .
> I am 55 and never needed my husband money to be successful. I always worked and paid half in my marriages for all the bills . Also I have a prenup and I can tell you that I am one of those women who would never screw my husband in case we divorce.
> Have a nice day .


Women do the same. Men have been oppressing women for thousands of years. Prenups are worthless in family court in many cases. The number of men willing to get married is declining which is why illegal migrants are brought in.


----------



## Canuckto (Oct 30, 2020)

Coachman said:


> Just another reason people are moving to Texas. The registration renewal fee for cars is $50.75.


Generally less taxes.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

why anyone would subject themselves to the lack of empathy on this board is beyond me. some of you are real richards.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Vehicle registration costs $85 where I live for one year worth of license plates.
> 
> What does CA charge you guys ?


In California it varies. There is no flat rate registration here. The yearly cost depends on the year and make, RV, trailer. 
In my case, they come up at different times of the year and all are a different cost. 
If you cannot afford to pay your registration, stay off the road unless you want a citation.


----------

